# Scrimshaw Howlers



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

First pic is my howler that Ron (RWP45)did a little scrimshaw work on, the second and third pics are Rons Horn that he sent me to make a howler from, I think it turned out very nice. Good job on the scrimshaw Ron ! I will mail the howler out tomorrow.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Dang nice Ed : )


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ed, those are REALLY nice. Great work on everyone's part!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW...I agree those are nice.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet!..


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Beautiful work on those!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are way cool !! Nice work guys !!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

super nice--------


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ed. You did a great job on my horn and I want to thank you "Very Much"!







Now all I have to do is learn how to use an open reed.
Thanks Ed
Ron


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ron, to start learning on an open reed dont move the green band but get another one or a rubber band and slide it to different locations and try blowing this will help you place your lips the same place each time until you get use to them. You can even leave the rubber band there forever if you want. If all you have is a large rubber band just wrap it a few times, it doesnt have to be real tight.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Those look really nice Ed ! Is that a spray-on clear coat I see on those?


----------

